# Kaputte Hardware ...



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Hallo Buffies,

mich würde mal interessieren mit welchen Unfällen ihr schon am Schreibtisch zurechtkommen musstet.

Wieviel PC-Zubehör/Konsolen-Zubehör habt ihr schon verschlissen?
Wie habt ihr es "zerstört"?
War es ein Unfall oder ein Wutausbruch?

Ich geb dann mal Beispiele von mir:

Verschleiß:
2x Headset:
Bin immer wieder mit dem Schreibtischstuhl über die Kabel gerollt. Irgendwann waren sie hin.

2x Tastatur
Habe in eine Baylies reingeknallt. War halt dicht und habs erst am nächsten morgen gemerkt. War dann leider zu spät.
Die andre wollte gucken ob sie Fliegen kann. Hat den Sturz vom Balkon nicht überlebt ( hab sie aus Wut aus dem Fenster geworfen. Die W-Taste hatte geklemmt und wollte Partout nicht mehr Funktionieren )

Und das ärgerlichste zum Schluss:

Meine alte 5.1 Anlage hats zerlegt weil meine Ex ne Flasche Wasser umgetreten hat die neben der Bass-Box stand. War auch nimmer zu retten.


Was ist euch alles Passiert ?!


----------



## AlleriaCrador (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

also mir ist genau dasselbe passiert mit dem Headset, aber nur einem


----------



## Wizziac (2. November 2010)

Ahoihoi,

ich habe bisher noch nie was "zerstört". Bin halt zu geizig. Meine Tastatur habe ich auch schon seit 11 Jahren und sie funktioniert immernoch. Also warum zerstören oder ne neue kaufen?


----------



## Morcan (2. November 2010)

Also aus Wut hab ich noch nichts zerstört, da hab ich wohl zuviel Beherrschung für 

Ansonsten mussten bisher nur diverse Billig-Headsets dran glauben, bis ich mir endlich ein robusteres geleistet hab


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Bin halt ein Emotionaler Spieler. 

Und bei ein bis zwei Spielen auch schonmal ausgerastet ^^ 

Und es geht ja nicht nur um mutwillige Zerstörung sondern auch um Unfälle.

Ein Kollege von mir hat sich mal so heftig erschrekt (bei diesem Spiel bei dem man nicht die Wand berühren darf. Wenn manns doch tut brüllt einen so ne Perle an)
das er einfach seinen Bildschirm aus Reflex vom Schreibtisch geknallt hat. Und kaputt war der 22 Zoll Widescreen ^^


----------



## Hinklstyn (2. November 2010)

Hallo!

Also mir ist mal mein PC kaputt gegangenweil ich da gegen getreten hatte als ichmit in ICC (bei Sindragosa) ein fetten DC bekommen hatte.
Dann war ich richtig im Enrage und der PC musste dran glauben,aber ich konnte nch die Festplatte und die Grafikkarte retten.

Mein Internet Kabel hat sich auch mal verabschiedet weil das Kabel auf dem Boden lag und ich immer Ausversehen drüber gefahren bin.

mfg


----------



## Bluebarcode (2. November 2010)

billigheadsets sterben bei mir am laufenden band - hat mich dazu gebracht mir ein tischmikro zu besorgen seither gehts.

Sonst, aus emotion hab ich noch nix zerstört - auch wenn ich schon SEEHR knapp davor war dass ich durch den monitor durchfasse und mir den spieler auf der anderen seite der leitung mal rüberfische und ihm ordentlich auf die fresse haue. (was ich natürlich nie wirklich tun würde - nur hier sagt es sich halt leicht=))


----------



## Esda (2. November 2010)

Ich hab ein Headset zerstört. 
Den Stecker für das Mikro durch klassisches Drüberollen, sich drin verheddern und dann den Stecker abreißen; den Stecker für die Kopfhörer mit einem gewaltigen Satz nach hinten, als mir so ein ekeliger Schneider (Schnake, Riesenmücke - ihr kennt die Viecher) unbedingt ins Gesicht fliegen wollte.

Ansonsten nix wildes. Meine Maus ist uralt und musste nur ersetzt werden, weil linke und mittlere Maustaste so ausgeleiert sind, dass man sie nicht mehr anständig benutzen kann.


Aber meine Schwester hat mal mit einem Finger eine Grafikkarte gegrillt


----------



## Jarel (2. November 2010)

Bei mir gabs da einiges:

- Wing Commander 1 nen Joystick abgebrochen
- Wing Commander 3 den zweiten Joystick abgebrochen. Seitdem nur noch teure gekauft, halten besser.
- Commander Keen 4 ein Gamepad vernichtet.
- Diablo 1 ne Maus kaputtgeklickt (schneller klicken=schneller schlagen, das tut nicht gut)
- abgerissenes Headsetkabel beim aufspringen und Jubeln über das Töten von Kangaxx in Baldurs Gate 2
- abgerissenes Headsetkabel beim Guild Wars spielen, nach Vorschädigung in WoW (hab jetzt ein drahtloses, damit das aufhört)
- bei ner LAN-Party ein CD-ROM Laufwerk vernichtet (beim aufmachen blieb die CD oben hängen, war wohl dreckig, staubig oder so. Ist dann beim offenen Laufwerk drin runtergefallen und die Schublade is drübergefahren und hat sich verkeilt. Ende Gelände)
-  Die Katze hat letztens eine meiner Boxen zerstört. Runtergeworfen und Kabel ab. Aber das repariere ich.

Das sind so die an die ich mich erinnere im Moment.


Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Krantoss (2. November 2010)

Uff aus 15 Jahre Gaming Zeit:

1 Xbox Pad bei Ninja Gaiden 1 (Zu emotional mit den Tasten umgegangen, später funzte nur noch der Y Button xD)
1 Xbox 360 Pad Ninja Gaiden 2 (tolles Spiel oder? xD ) Selbiges nur das diesmal nur noch die Sticks + Digi Kreuz funzten xD

Mehrere Joysticks zu Amiga, C64 etc. Zeiten. (Summer Games yay!  ) 

1x PS 1 Dualshock Pad (lag unter der Kante vom Sofa und ich hab mich raufgesetzt xD)

2-3 Headsets wo das Kabel abgerissen ist durchs aufspringen vor Jubel 

Eine Playstation 1 bei Breath of Fire 3 im letzten Abschnitt mit der Wüste, 3 Wochen versucht den richtigen Weg zu finden selbst mit Walkthroughs nicht geschafft. Playstation Pad in richtung PS 1 geworfen. Genau den Deckel getroffen, CD kaputt und Klappe weggeflogen, Laser nen Schaden abbekommen xD
Apropo ich habs immer noch nicht durch xD.

Ich glaub das wars soweit


----------



## Numbe (2. November 2010)

Also, würde es einen Headset-schutz-verband oder so geben, würden die vermutlich eine Dauer-Demo vor meiner Tür abhalten.

Ich glaub in den letzten 5 Jahren hab ich pro ja mindestens ein Headset zerstört: Immer ordentlich übers Kabel drüber mit dem Stuhl. ^_^
Obwohl eines ist 'auf natürlichem Weg gestorben', bzw, hatte einen Wackelkontakt der ganz schön ätzend war.

Joa. 3 Tastaturen durften auch dran glauben.- Meist wegen Krümeln oder geschmolzener Schoki... Oder ein Glas Kaffee/Cola/Bier drüber gekippt. Oder der Hund lag wieder aufem Schreibtisch und hat sie angeknabbert oder angesabbert...

Eine Maus hab ich damals in meinem ersten SSC-Raid kaputt bekommen... Als Tank das erste mal beim Lurker... Plötzlich kommt das Vieh daraus. O_O
Ich hab mich höllisch erschrocken und meine Maus vom Tisch geschleudert. Dann war sie kaputt. War aber eh schon alt. ^.^

Sonst... Verbrauch ich generell viele Mäuse, die klicken irgendwann nicht mehr richtig, oder klicken zwei mal, obwohl ich einmal drücke. Naja. 
Seitdem ich mir eine gescheite gekauft hab, ist der Verbrauch schlagartig gesunken.


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. November 2010)

2 Headsets - beides mal Kabel zu tode gerollt. 

3 Joysticks - kennt noch einer "Summer Games" oder "Summer Olympics" ? Dann wisst ihr ja woran die
"gestorben" sind.

1 Tastatur - Cola FTW. 

1 Laufwerk für Amiga (nicht aufgepasst und den Amiga weggehoben - der wiegt ja nix - nur war das Laufwerk
auch noch dran)


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Und ich dachte ich wäre krass mit der Tasta die auf der Terasse landet xD 

SummerOlympics ist sooo geil 

Bei nem Kollegen in 2 Nächten 3 XBoX 360 Pads gefraggt xDD


----------



## Hypokondria (2. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Bin halt ein Emotionaler Spieler.
> 
> Und bei ein bis zwei Spielen auch schonmal ausgerastet ^^





Bist du das?




Mir sind nur Unfälle mit einem Headset passiert :-( , Über das Kabel gerollt, versehentlich am Kabel gezogen danach hat entweder die Linke oder Rechte seite nicht mehr geklappt.


----------



## Blacksummer (2. November 2010)

Nunja,...Glas-Milch auf dem Schreibtisch ausversehen umgestoßen,...welches direkt neben dem Laptop stand.
Ende der Geschichte war, dass Ich einen neuen Laptop kaufen durfte und es eine zeitlang Bestialisch in meinem Zimmer roch!


----------



## Jarel (2. November 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> 3 Joysticks - kennt noch einer "Summer Games" oder "Summer Olympics" ? Dann wisst ihr ja woran die
> "gestorben" sind.



Oh Gott, Summer Games. Das war einfach zuuuu krass. Ein Kumpel von mir hat damals ne Tastatur damit geschrottet.
(obwohl ich denke dass ein Großteil der Buffies googeln muss um das Spiel zu kennen. Soll nicht beleidigend sein, kann ja niemand was für sein Alter, aber es ist lustig zu sehen dass ein paar hier vor 1990 schon am zocken waren, *vor 20 Jahren!!* und ein paar sogar noch davor.)


Hmmm... Jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke: Der selbe Kumpel hat über die Jahre hinweg bestimmt 5 Liter Kaffee über verschiedene Tastaturen gekippt. Bei mir gab es da nur mal den legendären Brause-Unfall, aber den hat meine treue Peacock-Tastatur weggesteckt. Die lebt heute noch.


Gruß
Jarel


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Kann das Vieo leider nicht gucken da ich auf der Arbeit bin, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das das das (3x das WTF Oô ) Unreal-Turnament Kiddie ist


----------



## c0bRa (2. November 2010)

Mein Mikro ist nach ner Ansprache im TS mal gegen die Wand geflogen (war Valithria, wo ich bei nem DD ganze 8k Skelettschaden gesehen hab in 4 mins Bossfight und dem 10. Try damals, ist ja nicht 9x erklärt worden die Prio der Range), hat sich aber geweigert kaputt zu gehen...

Ansonsten mal ne Maus, wo die linke Maustaste nur noch sporadisch ging, hat auch nen Freiflug an die Wand gewonnen... Und bei alten Tastaturen hab ich immer die Windows Tasten rausgehebelt (Diablo2 HC-Zocker dürften wissen warum)


----------



## Jarel (2. November 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Mein Mikro ist nach ner Ansprache im TS mal gegen die Wand geflogen (war Valithria, wo ich bei nem DD ganze 8k Skelettschaden gesehen hab in 4 mins Bossfight und dem 10. Try damals, ist ja nicht 9x erklärt worden die Prio der Range), hat sich aber geweigert kaputt zu gehen...
> 
> Ansonsten mal ne Maus, wo die linke Maustaste nur noch sporadisch ging, hat auch nen Freiflug an die Wand gewonnen... Und bei alten Tastaturen hab ich immer die Windows Tasten rausgehebelt (Diablo2 HC-Zocker dürften wissen warum)



Das raushebeln kenn ich, aber bei mir wars ein anderes Game.... weiss nur nimmer welches. Muss mitte der 90er Jahre gewesen sein, bei meinem ersten PC mit so einer Tastatur.

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Numbe (2. November 2010)

Das mit dem Kabel vom Headset kaputt rollen scheint ja eine echt verbreitete Methode zu sein, sein Headset los zuwerden... Dachte ich wäre damit allein. o.o


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Hab ich auch gedacht bis ihr alle von gleichen Erfahrungen berichtet habt


----------



## wolfracht (2. November 2010)

Bei mir ist schon ein Headset kaputt gegangen, durch an die Wand werfen..
Ansonsten war da noch en Xbox 360 Controller, der im 2. Stock ausm Fenster gefolgen ist.


----------



## Hypokondria (2. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Kann das Vieo leider nicht gucken da ich auf der Arbeit bin, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das das das (3x das WTF Oô ) Unreal-Turnament Kiddie ist


Jau  , musste irgendwie an dieses Video denken


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> Jau  , musste irgendwie an dieses Video denken




Woher ich das nur wusste ^^


----------



## Clemonde (2. November 2010)

....Cola und Alkohol sind nicht die Freunde von 4 Tastaturen


----------



## Redday (2. November 2010)

noch hab ich nichts zerstört.
wenn die mir aber den wahnsinnigen rauspatchen, kurz bevor ich ihn abschließen kann, dann  ...


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2010)

Hmm, mal überlegen ...


Headsetkabel überrollt, geflogen ...
PC umgeschmissen (Mauskabel reichte nicht, also mal dran gezogen, nie wieder)
Granini Bananensaft über die Tastatur gekippt (ach klebt das ekelig)
Freundin hat ne Supreme Pizza über die Tastatur verteilt (seitdem gibt's kein Essen mehr am PC)
Und das Ärgerlichste war,

Morrowind UsGoty ist mir vor Jahren im CD-Laufwerk in Tausend Stücke zerflogen


----------



## Friedensblume (2. November 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> 3 Joysticks - kennt noch einer "Summer Games" oder "Summer Olympics" ? Dann wisst ihr ja woran die
> "gestorben" sind.



Ohja... das und diverse andere Spiele wie California Games, Caveman Ugh-lympics und Winter Olympics haben bei mir auch unzählige Joysticks auf dem Gewissen.

Mario Kart 64 haben dann einige Jahre später auch den ein oder anderen Analogstick gekostet.

Und aktuell hatte ich es geschafft ganze 3 Computermäuse innerhalb eines Jahres den Garaus zu machen. Erst meine aktuelle Razermouse hält nun schon etwas länger.

Ob ich mir Gedanken machen sollte?


----------



## Scharyth (2. November 2010)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist bei mir nur eine Maus, ein Headset und ne Tastatur kaputt gegangen.

Das Headset (wer errät es?) ist durch das Darüberrollen eines Bürostuhles kaputt gegangen 
Die Maus hatte ich immer aus Wut auf mein Schreibtisch gehauen, irgendwann mal so heftig, dass das beim Scrollrad irgendwas gebrochen ist oder so. Jedenfalls funktionierte es nicht mehr.
Dann noch meine Lap-Top Tastatur. Da habe ich aus versehen Cola drüber gekippt. Sie funktioniert zwar noch, aber ist total verklebt :/ (Ich hab aber jetzt nen Computer )


----------



## Surfboy1995 (2. November 2010)

Als ich das erste headset hatte is mir das mikrofon abgefallen.
das 2. is der anschluss im pc stecken geblieben.
als 3. wollt ich das headset hinten anschließen, geht ned und dannach is mir der anschluss wieder stecken geblieben.
Alte tastatur war voller krümel haaren usw drin. (Kapput)
Mit meiner alten maus konnt ich nedmehr klicken, also neue gekauft


----------



## Greg09 (2. November 2010)

Hab mal aus wut meine Festplatte zerstört.
Jaja die Bugs in Gothic 3 waren sehr nervig...


----------



## Amandea (2. November 2010)

Diverse Joysticks bei Summer- und Wintergames

Ich mache meinen Pc 1 mal im Monat sauber, nur an den Lüfter auf dem Cpu kam ich nie dran. Ende vom Lied, eines Sommers als es extrem heiß war, fuhr der Rechner runter. Reflexartig wieder angeschaltet, weil ich am zocken war. Dann roch ich was verschmörmeltes, und hab schnell die Stecker gezogen^^. War Gott sei dank nur der Aufkleber vom Lüfter. Hab mir dann aber einen neuen Pc gekauft und nu gehts besser.

Mein Monitor zickte vor kurzem rum. Und an dem Tag wo ich Geld bekam hab ich n Hammer genommen und hab da fett drauf gehaun, damit ich mir auch wirklich einen neuen kaufe. Sonst schiebe ich das immer auf^^ Nu hab ich n schicken 24" 16:9. Ein riesen unterschied zu meinem alten 4:3 19"

2 Mäuse sind draufgegangen wegen Ausleierung.

5 Tastaturen. Meine sind immer nur beschichtet und da ich lange Fingernägel habe, sind irgendwann die ganzen Buchstaben "weggekratzt"

Ach ja. Und ein DVD-Laufwerk. In dem ist eine Cd implodiert. Hatte wohl ne kleine umwucht und kam mit 52er facher Geschwindigkeit nich klar. Wurde im Laufwerk zerfetzt.


----------



## Schlaviner (2. November 2010)

2 Headsets  

und ne Tastatur durch den Kaffee meiner mum -.-


----------



## Krantoss (2. November 2010)

Ha eins fällt mir noch ein  

1x Maus in Karazhan  Hatte Push to Talk auf der mittleren Maustaste und war Raidleiter xD 
Irgendwann wurde es mal hektisch und ich hatte so doll draufgedrückt das ich das Mausrad nachher ohne Wiederstand scrollen konnte und klicken damit war auch nicht mehr drinne


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Hab mal oben nachträglich ne Umfrage reingestellt


----------



## Schnubbel :> (2. November 2010)

Bei mir gehen bloß immer die Headsets kaputt. Die letzten meist durchgebissen von Meerschweinchen ... *argh*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Schnubbel schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen bloß immer die Headsets kaputt. Die letzten meist durchgebissen von Meerschweinchen ... *argh*




Ich wüsste was es zum Abendbrot gäbe


----------



## discotiiia (2. November 2010)

Andauernd schütt ich irgendwas über meine Tastatur aber schaff es nicht sie zu killen. Mehrere Wassergläser, 2 Tassen Kaffee, gerade sticht mir die Spaghetti-Soße am "J" ins Augen.. Mach ich was falsch oder kann man die Apple-Tastaturen einfach nicht zerstören?


----------



## Numbe (2. November 2010)

Laut der Umfrage sind wir bis jetzt eine ziemlich Headset feindliche Com. Nenene. :3


----------



## Mandorallen73 (2. November 2010)

Summer Games und Winter Games haben mich damals 6 Joysticks gekostet!
Aber der Fun war einfach zu geil bei dem Game!
Da hätte jeder Barmann beim Cocktail mixen nur noch gestaunt 

Heute trifft es nur noch Headsets mit Kabeln (3x)! Ich wars nicht, der Stuhl wars ^^

Inzwischen habe ich ein wireless Headset.

Gruß @all


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Apple stellt keine Tastaturen her Oô

nur Lifestyle-Tischunterlagen. Die überleben sowas natürlich.


----------



## Bremgor (2. November 2010)

2 billig headsets, ein Lankabel und 1 cd romwerk in 16 jahren. Mehr wüsste ich nicht. Obwohl doch, meine geliebte: One ring to rule them all Maus *schnief.

Insgesamt hält es sich aber in grenzen, pcs kauf ich eh neu weil sie zu alt sind, bevor sie kaputt gehen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. November 2010)

Das wirklich einzige was bei mir jemals kaputt ging und das auch mehrmals, ist dieser Schnippel am Netzwerkstecker.


----------



## Funkydiddy (2. November 2010)

Headsets ca 6, sonst nicht  Und die Tastatur hält jetzt so einige Jahre^^


----------



## Magazad (2. November 2010)

Headsets haben hier den grössten verschleiß so auch bei mir ich roll immer mit dem stuhl über das kabel egal wie weit es weg lieg manchmal glaub ich das kabel will sterben irgendwie . Und lautsprecher selber haben immer irgendwie eine kurze lebenszeit. Aber egal die 10 euro headsets halten schon ne weile und ich hol mir dann halt ein neues wenn das hier garnicht mehr geht.


----------



## SonneBlock (2. November 2010)

Ich hab die dumme Angewohnheit auf meinem Headsetkabel rumzukauen, oder mich schlichtweg auf das ganze Ding draufzusetzen.. es hat bislang immer funktioniert. Nur is kacke wenn man das Ding auf dem Kopf hat und die Kopfhörer so um dein Ohr baumeln weil die Halterung kaputt ist und nurnoch Kabel das Ding ganz halten..


----------



## Wolfmania (2. November 2010)

Amandea schrieb:


> Diverse Joysticks bei Summer- und Wintergames



Eigentlich nur Joysticks früher, und zwar in Massen ! Heutzutage geht eig alles, vor 2 Jahren ne neue Maus, sonst alles gut. Oh lieber nicht aussprechen, sonst...


----------



## Manaori (2. November 2010)

Bei mir sind es eigentlich auch die Headsets, die am meisten kaputt gehen. Wobei cih mich manchmal wundere, dass meine Tastatur noch geht... Vieeele Brösel, laut Leuten, die mich tippen hören, "vergewaltige" ich sie (soll heißen, ich tippe sehr laut. Wobei das an der Tastatur liegt, nicht an mir! Ehrlich! ), und ich klopp auch schon mal bissel fester drauf, wenn ich sehr sauer auf nen Chatpartner bin oder so >.> 
Mein Headset jetz thält schon ne Weile.. aber wer weiß, wie lang noch? Ich schaffs dauern,d den stecker rauszuziehen, wenn ich mit dem Headset aufm Kopp mal rasch die Heizung einschalten geh...


----------



## Hilgoli (2. November 2010)

Ich hab ma ich glaub die ähh Netzwerkkarte von nem Kumpel geschrottet... 

Er nur so: Ey alter Pass auf da isn Kabe... WATSCH.... Das ganze Ding rausgerissen xD


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. November 2010)

Bei der Umfrage fehlt eindeutig "die Tischplatte". Davon hab ich schon zwei auf dem Gewissen - irgendwohin muss sich der Frust ja mal entladen, und ich bin nich so der Typ der rumschreit und elektronische Geräte vernichtet. 
Sonstiger (nich Frust bedingter) Verschleiß: 2 Mäuse, 1 Prozessor, 1 Keyboard.


----------



## discotiiia (2. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Apple stellt keine Tastaturen her ...
> 
> nur Lifestyle-Tischunterlagen. Die überleben sowas natürlich.






Solangs das kann was ich brauch steig ich als Gewinner aus. Und robusten Lifestyle Produkten geb ich lieber die Hand als hässlichem billig-Kram.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. November 2010)

Kleiner Tip für die Kabelüberroller.

Legt euer Headsetkabel einfach hinterm Schreibtisch nach oben. Funktioniert genau wie mit Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## Renox1 (2. November 2010)

3x Headset.


----------



## Manaori (2. November 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Bei der Umfrage fehlt eindeutig "die Tischplatte". Davon hab ich schon zwei auf dem Gewissen - irgendwohin muss sich der Frust ja mal entladen, und ich bin nich so der Typ der rumschreit und elektronische Geräte vernichtet.
> Sonstiger (nich Frust bedingter) Verschleiß: 2 Mäuse, 1 Prozessor, 1 Keyboard.



Sorry, wenn ich frage - aber WAS hast du gemacht? XD Reingebissen? Kopf drauf gehauen? Reine Neugier


----------



## BlackLionZ (2. November 2010)

Ganz klar: Guitar Hero Gitarren ^^ 4 Srück bisher


----------



## Leerooy (2. November 2010)

Mehrere Joysticks seit dem ich zocke.

Ich sage nur: DECATHLON auf dem Brotkasten...

Alter, was haben die armen Spaßknüppel gelitten...


----------



## Fipsin (2. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich frage - aber WAS hast du gemacht? XD Reingebissen? Kopf drauf gehauen? Reine Neugier



Meine Tischplate ist voller Brandflecke und Einkerbungen... 
Der Belag ist auch schon weg also vollgekritzelt xD

Das Passiert wenn man seit 1Jahr Anzu Farmt Frust hat
und ein Messer Gegebenfals Lotkolbem in der nähe liegt.
Und ja Tischplate in den Atemwegen haut rein oO


----------



## Freyen (2. November 2010)

An meinem PC ist bislang alles heil geblieben, trotzdem ich die Tastatur hin und wieder ausklopfe und drübersauge/-wische.
Was ich allerdings geschrottet habe, war der Türgriff meiner Wohnzimmertür. Nachdem ich, über irgendwas innerlich kochend, noch ganz gesittet vom PC aufstand, sogar mein Headset abnahm und auf den Tisch legte, knallte ich die Tür so heftig hinter mir zu, dass ich den Griff in der Hand hatte.


----------



## xxMardooxx (2. November 2010)

seitdem ich zocke hab ich:

10+ Headsets
3 Tastaturen
3 Mäuse
4 Grakas
2 Mainboards
2 HDD's
1 Soundkarte
3 Netzteile
1 Router

Zerschlissen  sollten etwa jetz 12 Jahre zocken sein


----------



## Tydlig (2. November 2010)

Mein Lieblingsheadset hab ich geschrottet, als es sich im Stuhl verheddert hatte, ich das nicht gemerkt habe und durchgelaufen bin. Immerhin ist das Kabel brav abgerissen und hat nicht noch Teile aus dem PC geholt.

Mäuse sind schon diverse verschließen, aber die waren einfach immer alle am Ende ihrer Lebenszeit angekommen. Die letzte ließ sich nochmal für 1 Monat reaktivieren, indem mein Mann versucht hat, die Tasten rauszuhebeln und ich ihn dann davon abhalten wollte. Dann ging sie wieder eine Weile


----------



## Talin78 (2. November 2010)

Mutwillig auf jeden Fall garnix. Aber ansonsten Headset1 Kabelbruch, Headset 2 ist irgndwann das Mikro immer nach unten geklappt. Waren beides mittelteure headsets. Dritte na mal schauen. Gehts euch auch so, dass die Kabel von den Dingern irgendwie dazu neigen sichim Uhrzeigersinn einzudrehen.

Kaputt geht immer mal was. Nicht schön aber muss man mit leben. Bisher ansonsten 2 Monitore. Das erste war damals noch son CRT der der Meinung war hin und wieder Pfeifen zu müssen. Leider nicht mein Musikgeschmack. Der zweite war nen 22" TFT. War aber nur das interne Netzteil. Hatte ich dann irgendwann als ich schon nen neuen hatte bei nem Fernsehchirog reparieren lassen. Im April hatte es mein Mainboard dahingerafft. 

Letztes Jahr war es mein Kühlschrank............komm abends nach Hause....gehe in Küche und wunder mich über nasse Füße.

Einzige mal wo etwas mutwillig hätte kaputt gehen können war Ende der 90iger mein Handy, welches absichtlich aus dem 2. Stock fiel. Aber damals waren die Handies ja noch so, dass man nen Gürtel brauchte, wenn man die in de Hosentasche stecken wollte. Das Ding hat es unbeschadet überlebt.


----------



## Happy-Tripper (2. November 2010)

3x Maus
2x Tastatur (die jetztige hat auch schon macken )
2x HDD
1x Graka
1x Prozessor
2x Netzteil
1x Komplettschaden
2x Headset
1x Tisch
12x PS(1, 2, 3) Controller
3x Monitor

ach und eine Webcam


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Hätte nicht gedacht das das Thema so gut ankommt.

Mehr Infos, mehr Votes... Haut rein Leute


----------



## Piggy D. (2. November 2010)

nur headsets kaputt gegangen (kabelbruch) und dieses jahr, innerhalb von 2h, 4 ps3 pads beim spielen... welcher idiot denkt sich auch aus, dass man nen stick wie nen irrer drehen soll damit man in bestimmten spielen vorteile hat...


----------



## Zhiala (2. November 2010)

Diverse Kabel sind unserem kleinen Kater "Gecko" zum Opfer gefallen der sie gerne mal durchgebissen hat bis er das Kabel vom Weihnachtsbaum erwischt hat. So schnell und so plüschig hab ich den noch nie gesehen^^

Die kleinen Stückchen am Netzwerkkabel fehlen IMMER und ich weiß nichtmal wann sie verschwinden. Ich verdächtige die Illuminaten XD

Tastaturen leiden unter meinem Chipskonsum und dem dicken Kater "Greebo" der es ganz toll findet darauf rum zu latschen mit seinen 8kg Kampfgewicht, zum Glück hab ich jetzt eine robustere Variante die außerdem schmal genug ist um zwischen PC und Wand gesteckt zu werden wenn ich sie nicht brauche. 

Ein Bildschirm hat angefangen penetrant nach Ohm zu müffeln und ging wenig später bei meinem Onkel in Flammen auf (der dachte er hätte ihn repariert...pffft) Das war noch so ein uralter schwarzweiß Monitor mit 10" aber eben mein ganzer Stolz zu der Zeit - schließlich hatten nur 2 oder 3 aus der Klasse überhaupt einen eigenen Compi


----------



## Freakypriest (2. November 2010)

Tastertur und Headset ist mir schon öfters kaputt gegangen.

Dann hab ich 1x Geld in die Hand genommen und was vernünftiges gekauft seitdem ist ruhe (3 Jahre).


----------



## Mofuhh (2. November 2010)

Ich habe bei meinem ASUS Laptop das Metallscharnier dass den Bildschirm hält aus der Halterung gerissen, nein nicht das scharnier selbst, sondern die Halterung FÜR das Scharnier.

Muss ma wer hinkriegen, ich habs gemacht weil ich ma ne zeitlang immer auf meinem Bett gezockt habe und da ums gemütlicher zu haben den ma öfters schnell hin und her gewuchtet.

irgendwann hats halt *knack* gemacht und er war hinüber


btw momentan sitz ich hier mit dem aufm Tisch der hat sich seit ca 4 Monaten nur 1-2 mal von der Stelle bewegt ;-)


----------



## Kildran (2. November 2010)

ich hab 4 headsets und 2 tastaturen geschrottet , das ärgerliche ist aber das eins der headsets nen sau teures gaming headset war und die tastaturen beide ne g15 .........


----------



## Sinlow (2. November 2010)

Summergames, Wintergames, Ugh Olympics wurdens hcon genanntg, fehlt noch California games. Es gibt in der geschichte der computer games keine größeren Joystick killer!
linksrechtslinksrechts linksrechtslinksrechts linksrechtslinksrechts linksrechtslinksrechts linksrechtslinksrechts linksrechtslinksrechts feurknopf drücken
das hat einige joysticksgekostet, am PC ist mri noch nie mein Joystick kaputtgegangen. Hab immer noch mein Wingmen Extrem Digital stehen, mit altem "gameport"anschluß *g*

ähnlich schlimm war es zu SNES zeiten, mit den WWF Catch spielen, da musste man auch wie verrückt auf die tasten hämmern, das war nicht ut für die lebensdauer. vor allem wenn 4 begeisterte speler das teil non stop gezockt haben. Anfangs haben wir noch "autofire" benutzt, also das Pad "drücken lasen", irgendwann haben wir dann gelassen, da wir selber doppelt so schenl drücken konnten 

Mäuse waren damals dann das nächste Opfer. Sie waren schlicht dasd "billigste" am PC. 6,95 DM, da waren die hemmung nicht alzugroß die Maus leiden z lassen wenn man was schoefging *g*
Das hat aufgehört als ich mir meine erste 50DM maus gekauft habe, mittlerweil ist die aus verschleißgründen von einerm Logitech MX500 ersetzt wurden, die wiederurm von der Logitech G5 erstezt wurde, und ich tu ja vieles, aber ich tu doch eienr 50 Euro maus nicht weh!

Tastaturen sind heute das billigste glied in der kette und wenn dann doch mal was leiden muss (man wird ja auch ruhiger wenn man die 30 überschreitet) dann geht die kaputt, aber das meiste ist tatsächlich verschleiß. alles in allem würd ich sagen so 10 tastaturen, was ca 1 tasta alle 2 jahre macht.
Kleiner tip, wenn euch was über die tastatur kippt, sofort die tastatur umdrehen, so das die tatsen nach unten ausgerichtet sind, dann kann die flüssigkeit nicht einsickern. Dann die Tasta abklemmen, und trocknen lassen (oder tasten abmachen und gründlich reinigen)

Headseats... hmm so 5 oder 6, alles billige. meist ist irgendwas am plastik bügel gebrochen.

hardware an sich ist mir trotz aller spielerrein nie wirklich kaputt gegangen, ein Mainboard ist mal abgeraucht (stinkt bestialisch) und an ner alten Athlon XP cpu ist mir mal ein stück von Kern abgebrochen. einmal fast meine GF 6800 von Gigabyte. die hat nen riesiegen Passiven kühlkörper drauf, von dem ich ein stück wegdremeln musste weil sonst der RAM nicht gepasst hätte. Bin dann natürlich abgerutscht, und hab auch promt ne ecke von der Platine abgeschnitten. sah krass aus, ich hab da das erste mal life gesehen das platinen mehrer leiterbahn "lagen" haben, schickt für schicht konnte ich das kupfer sehen. ABer die Karte selber lieg noch jahrelang zuverlässig weiter, obwohl ein stück fehlte *g*


hrmpf....pfff... ziemlich viel geschreibsel, aber am meisten sind mir wohl ganz klar joystickts zu c-64 abgekackt


----------



## Jemira (2. November 2010)

mutwillig zerstört eigentlich nix
kaputt gegangen sind mir diverse Kopfhörer (kiling halt seltsam wenn eine Ohrmuschel taub wird) momentan hab ich ein headset das scheint zu halten
CDBrenner wurde mal von ner CD gekillt, die Cd hatte wohl innen Risse und die Fliehkräfte führten dazu dass von der CD selbst + ein paar Plastikteile des CDBrenners den Laufwerkschaft verlassen haben (Slot-IN)
Eine Ati Grafikkarte hat sich mal verabschiedet, zeigte bunte Quadrate wo keine hätten sein sollen^^
Ansonsten wurde bei mir die Hardware immer nur in Pension geschickt (mein alter AMD64 3200+ samt 19" Röhrenmonitor läuft bei meinen Vater immer noch)
und ja ich kenne Summergames, hat mir aber nicht gefallen, Wintergames besser, aber zu der Zeit gab es auch so nette Spiele wie "Stunts", Micro Machines 2" (zu dritt an einer Tastatur ;-)) usw.


----------



## Philine (2. November 2010)

kaputt gegangen nich,

aber mein Bildschirm war schuld das bei mir Wow total laggy lief jetzt wo ich nen neuen habe nicht mehr. 

Ansonsten ist *toitoitoi* noch nix kaputt gegangen, aber ein neuer Pc muss auch bald her xD


----------



## Sinjarin (2. November 2010)

hiho ich geb uch mal meinen semf dazu ^^ hrhrhr

also meine alte logitech g15 musste beim lichking 10er hc kill dran glauben 
(ich hab mich gefreut und nunja mit der faust wollt ich eigendlich auf den tisch hauen nur leider zimmer dunkel und zack hab ich mit voller wucht aufs numpat gekloppt und dann hats einmal geknirscht und nix ging mehr xD)

headsets verrecken bei mir am laufenden band (is glaube ne gamer krankheit)^^
mein headset das am längsten hielt war glaube 2 jahre alt die andren werden meistenz so 5-10 monate alt bis sie anfangen zu spinnen ^^ 

eine grafikkarte hab ich auch geschrottet mit voll aufgedrehter bassbox und vergessen die seitenplatte mit dem schockschutz draufzumachen 
dann roch es plötzlich seltsam und naja rechner aufgemacht und da waren alle condensatoren geplatzt(glaubt mir sowas glaubt man nicht wenn mans selbst gesehn hat)
da ging echt nix mehr 

mfg Sinjarin


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Aus den meißten Posts lässt sich lesen das man ruhig etwas Geld für Equipment ausgeben sollte, da dieses in der Regel länger hält.

Bin der gleichen Meinung.

Tastatur: G15 Blue Edition
Maus: Razor Copahead 3G (glaub ich heißt die ^^)
Headset: Speedlink Medusa 5.1

Seit dem ich da mal Geld reingesteckt habe ist trotz teilweise Extrembelastungen nichts kaputt gegangen ^^


----------



## MediesTsu (2. November 2010)

Zwei Headsets hats beim wütend in die Ecke knallen erwischt (keine Ahnung wie ), und einen Monitor bei eben einem solchen Headset in die Ecke werfen auch. 

Meine erste Tatsatur lebt immer noch.. naja zumindest liegt sie in der Spielecke meiner Töchter die fleißig darauf rumklappern


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Dann hat sie immerhin noch einen Sinn


----------



## Issaac91 (2. November 2010)

2 Tastaturen sind im laufe der Zeit in den Himmel gefahren.
1 Maus musste das zeitliche segnen dank na offenen Cola Flasche
1 Ram ist mir durchgekallt
1 Mainboard ebenfalls

Durch Wutanfälle habe ich nichts bisher zerstört. (OK mein gehäuse hat bisschen was abbekommen) !


----------



## Gamer_93 (2. November 2010)

Numbe schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kabel vom Headset kaputt rollen scheint ja eine echt verbreitete Methode zu sein, sein Headset los zuwerden... Dachte ich wäre damit allein. o.o



Mir gehts genau so


----------



## MediesTsu (2. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Dann hat sie immerhin noch einen Sinn



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (2. November 2010)

1 Billigheadset - das war so'n Billigding, das man sich hinter 1 Ohr klammert. Da is jedenfalls irgendwann das Mikro abgebrochen.  Jetzt habe ich seit knapp einem Jahr 'n Mittelklasse Headset und bin voll zufrieden damit - auch mit der Tonqualität.

2 Tastaturen - allerdings kein Unfall, sondern einfach Verschleiß. Ich schreibe viel am Computer, da kann ich klemmende Tasten gar nicht leiden.

3 Netzteile. Eins hat mir meinen kompletten Rechner gleich mit zerlegt (auch Billigscheiße halt :-P), die beiden anderen waren zwar recht teure Teile von BeQuiet, sind aber trotzdem krachen gegangen. Seit dem ich mir eins von Corsair eingebaut hab, läufts wieder super. 

Achja... einen N64-Controller hab' ich aus Wut mal gegen die Wand geschmissen, weil ich bei World Cup '98 (oder so ähnlich) ständig gegen meinen Bruder verloren habe. Aber das ist lange her, heute bin ich ruhiger.


----------



## Happy-Tripper (2. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Aus den meißten Posts lässt sich lesen das man ruhig etwas Geld für Equipment ausgeben sollte, da dieses in der Regel länger hält.
> 
> Bin der gleichen Meinung.
> 
> ...



Copperhead ;D

Ich muss es wissen, hab bereits die 3.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2010)

1x Headset
9x Grafikkarten usw.
1x CD Laufwerk
1x Maus
1x Tastatur
Grafikkarten usw., starben meist an Altersschwäche, oder sonstigen blöden Fehlern

Edit: Maus & Tastatur waren, weil die Funkdings den Geist aufgegeben hatte.


----------



## Der Papst (2. November 2010)

ich besitze so einen tollen Schreibtisch, den man schraeg aufstellen kann, damit dann die Blaetter etc nicht runterrutschen ist unten ein Abnehmbarer Halzbalken  (ca.50cm lang) implementiert. Da man diesen ganz leicht herausnehmen kann, habe ich ihn schon des oefteren umfunktioniert und mit ihm auf eine freie Stelle des Schreibtisches geschlagen. Dabei ist einmal meine Maus dazwischen geraten, die daraufhin nicht mehr die gewuenschte Leistung gebracht hat :-)


----------



## Slayed (2. November 2010)

Eindeutig Headset,
bei dem einen stand ich mim Stuhl aufem Kabel und bin aufgestenden -> Bügel ist abgebrochen.
Bei dem anderen hate ich rechts aufem Ohr kein Ton mehr.

UNd mein derzeitiges hat schon ne recht "lange" Lebensdauer nun hinter sich, bleibe beim aufstehen aber recht oft am Kabel hängen und reiss es Headset dann vom Tisch

Naja ich glaub ich brauch mal ein schnurloses Headset 

MFg Slayed


----------



## Type your name here (2. November 2010)

Hab ausversehen mal meine teure Razer Naga Maus zerschrottet als ich nach Wochen mal wieder "aufräumen" wollte 

Da hab ichhalt son Spray gefunden für plastikreiniger und hab halt einfach mal so die Maus eingesprüht von allen Seiten.

Das hat der Razer Naga garnich gefallen und hat nach dem anschalten unsinnige Bewegungen von alleine gemacht (wahrscheinlich hats den Sensor zerlegt)

Das Ende vom Lied is das ich nun 2 Razer Naga Mäuse habe...eine is Futsch und die andere is grade am PC ;P

Seltsamerweise hats meine G15 Tastatur es nochnich zerfetzt, wobei die doch auch sehr ähmmm"stapaziert wird XD


----------



## Lucazz (2. November 2010)

Meine Logitech-Maus und die dazugehörige Tastatur haben bisher mein gesamtes Computerzubehör überlebt, samt meinem letzten PC und das nun gut 4 Jahre lang.


----------



## hardcorewenz (2. November 2010)

immer wieder headsets durch kabelübersehen zerstört..

aber das liegt in der vergangenheit dank Logitech G930 <3


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (2. November 2010)

Naja als mir ist letztens ne offene Wasserpulle auf die Tastautur gefallen. Habe ich mir gedacht komm lass trocknen (was ja eig auch richtig ist) aber ich hatte vergessen den Strom abzuzweigen ^.-. Nunja nun funktionieren auf der Tasttautur G,M, , , . und sämtliche andere Tasten nicht mehr.
Naja aus fehlern lernt man halt^^
LG


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (2. November 2010)

Ich schmeiß mich bei einigen Geschichten von euch hier echt weg.  Danke, ihr versüßt mir meinen kranken Tag. :>
Ich war frrüher auch so eine Wenns-nicht-klappt-fliegst-du-halt-durch-die-Gegend-Person. xD Hab diverse male meinen Gameboy SP an die Wand gedonnert (der lebt aber bis heute noch :>) oder noch früher meine PS1-Kontroller, hrhr. Von denen lebt allerdings keiner mehr. xD Heute hab ich das abgestellt und schon lang nix mehr kaputt bekommen. Allerdings mache ich mir Sorgen um mein Headset, da sich das Kabel auch sehr gerne mal unter meinen Schreibtischstuhlrollen verkriecht.Oo


----------



## Scorpi75 (2. November 2010)

Jarel schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Summer Games. Das war einfach zuuuu krass. Ein Kumpel von mir hat damals ne Tastatur damit geschrottet.
> (obwohl ich denke dass ein Großteil der Buffies googeln muss um das Spiel zu kennen. Soll nicht beleidigend sein, kann ja niemand was für sein Alter, aber es ist lustig zu sehen dass ein paar hier vor 1990 schon am zocken waren, *vor 20 Jahren!!* und ein paar sogar noch davor.)
> 
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa die guten alten C16-C64-Amiga 500 Zeiten .... ach wo is die Zeit geblieben
Kennt noch wer "Cavemen Olymipcs" .. super geil ^^
Ich habe die meisten Joystick bei Summergames / Olympics geschrottet ..


----------



## Désann (2. November 2010)

Krantoss schrieb:


> Eine Playstation 1 bei Breath of Fire 3 im letzten Abschnitt mit der Wüste, 3 Wochen versucht den richtigen Weg zu finden selbst mit Walkthroughs nicht geschafft. Playstation Pad in richtung PS 1 geworfen. Genau den Deckel getroffen, CD kaputt und Klappe weggeflogen, Laser nen Schaden abbekommen xD
> Apropo ich habs immer noch nicht durch xD.




Einfach zu geil. 

Ich hab bis heute bestimmt 5 Headsets und nen Lenkrad verschleißt.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (2. November 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wobei cih mich manchmal wundere, dass meine Tastatur noch geht... Vieeele Brösel, laut Leuten, die mich tippen hören, "vergewaltige" ich sie (soll heißen, ich tippe sehr laut. Wobei das an der Tastatur liegt, nicht an mir! Ehrlich! ), und ich klopp auch schon mal bissel fester drauf, wenn ich sehr sauer auf nen Chatpartner bin oder so >.>



Oh mein Gott, ich habe den Zwilling meiner besten Freundin gefunden! xD Selbst wir sagen zu ihr alle "Tastaturvergewaltigerin" xD Schade nur, dass sie das bei meiner auch immer macht, grmpf.^^ *beruhigend Tasta streichelt*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Das Thema gibt mehr her als ich dachte  

Wollte eig nur ein andres Thema als "MIMIMI ich mach keinen Schaden mehr" im Forum haben 


Falls euch mehr einfällt, immer her mit den Schreibseln =)


----------



## Pro328 (2. November 2010)

Headset natürlich die gehen einfach so von alleine kaputt keine ahnung warum :O


----------



## mommel (2. November 2010)

3x Maus
1x Mic
1x Headset
2x G15
2x Graka
unzählige Hdd's

die altersbedingte Auswechslungen ausgenommen

Eine Graka erst Anfang letzter Woch


----------



## myadictivo (2. November 2010)

hält sich eigentlich in grenzen bei mir. seit > 20 jahren pc hardware zuhause und eigentlich nur kleinigkeiten geliefert.

graka (war neu und schon bei lieferung im arsch)
motherboard (ist mir beim quaken damals in rauch aufgegangen..imposanter bluescreen + rauch unterm tisch)
netzteil (e) -> relativ unspekatkulär..rechner ging aus und nicht mehr an
festplatte (war ne baureihe die bekannt war fürs abfackeln)
maus -> kabelbruch
soundkarte

aja durch dummheit nen mainboard abgefackelt durch übertakten. dann ist mir irgendwann auch mal ne cpu runtergefallen und die pins verbogen. hab ich dann von hand wieder gerichtet


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (2. November 2010)

Auch das Headset mehrmals <.< Immer über die Kabel gefahren und dann waren sie hin. Aber einmal weiß ich nicht was es war, es ging auf einmal nicht mehr. xD


----------



## MAY28 (2. November 2010)

also ich hab 4 PS1 Pads beim Endgegner von Tekken 3 Zerstört bei einem war ich so wütend das ichs an nen Böller gebunden hab 
un bei Tekken 5 hab ich erst letztens auch beim Endboss 1 PS2 Pad von meinem Cousin ins Aquarium geschmissen x.X.


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (2. November 2010)

bejetzt hatte ich 4 bis 5 Headset auf dem gewissen^^ wie alle mit dem stuhl über die kabel gerollt xD

2 tasteruren als ich noch CS gezockt habe immer war die leertaste im arsch

3 bis 4 mäuse ( billig dinger ) immer wie wild drauf geklingt bis nix mehr ding xD zu Diablo 2 + LoD das waren noch zeiten Oo


----------



## Dweencore (2. November 2010)

1x Ps2 Controller freund meines Bruders hat Cola verschüttet
5x Headsets 1x mal auf den Boden geschmissen 2x runter gefallen und 2x einfach so 
1x Ganz alter Pc-Monitor, ist durch ne dünnen Tisch gebrochen xD


----------



## Firun (2. November 2010)

1x Funkmaus (man hat das ding genervt)
1x Headset (zu oft mit dem Stuhl über das Kabel gerollt    )
1x G11 Tastatur (Tastenproblem) 
1x G15 Tastatur (Tastenproblem)
1x Festplatte (kein plan ging irgendwann nicht mehr)
?x Arbeitsspeicher (hab vergessen wie viele es waren)
1x Drucker-Scanner-Mix-Dings

mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## Perkone (2. November 2010)

Schon einige Headsets ruiniert... Ansonsten nix erwähnenswertes.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Lampe, Maus, Tastatur (Cola FTW  ) und joa, ne Sonnenbrille noch, auf die hab ich meine Tastatur mal geworfen weil die nicht mehr funzte, aber die Bille war eh schon alt.


----------



## Potpotom (2. November 2010)

Habe mein HP Drucker mal verprügelt (so ein Scann- Kopierbilligteil)... das Rotzdingen wollte einfach nicht richtig drucken, und wenn er dann mal anfing hatte er einen Papierstau oder solche Scherze. Brachte mir im Ergebnis einen gebrochenen kleinen Finger und einen neuen Drucker (Xerox - bis jetzt problemlos ^^) ein.

Summergames... omfg, keine Ahnung wieviele Joysticks ich da zerschossen hab. Meinen Eltern nach waren es eindeutig zu viele.

Meinen Monitor - wollte ihn ein Stück drehen aber der war bereits so weit wie möglich gedreht -> Knacks, Fuss ab

Jede Menge PC-Teile, meist an Altersschwäche verendet.


----------



## Damokles (2. November 2010)

WASSERKÜHLUNG EINSCHALTEN VERGESSEN STOP
PC ETWAS WARM GEWORDEN STOP
PC HAT GEKOKELT ABER NIX PASSIERT STOP
WINDOOF 7 CD AUF GEHÄUSE GELAGERT STOP
CD GESCHMOLZEN STOP

Ansonsten nur kleinere Schäden

- angeknaxtes Headset
- mehrere durchgeklickte Maustasten
- ein abgenudeltes Scrollrad
- Kaffeegeduschte Tastatur (+Milch & Zucker) (viel Zucker)
- ungezählte Joysticks sind nun im Joystickhimmel
- durch schwitzige Hände aufgeweichtes Schreibtischfunier (scheiß billiger Plastepressspanmüll)


----------



## Gerti (2. November 2010)

PC ist jetzt schon fast 6 Jahre alt und hält bis auf das Mainboard (ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe)... hier geht immer der Lüfter kaputt 

Ansonsten hab ich immernoch meinen Monitor, den ich mir damals mit den PC gekauft habe.

Den Rest hatte ich von Razer (Diamondback und die Tastatur Tarantula, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) Das Zazer Mousepad hält sich auch noch ganz gut, hat aber schon einige gebrauchsspuren.
Das Einzige, was bisher kaputt gegangen war, war das Headset von denen :/ Naja, dann nen 15€ billigteil gekauft und das hält seit WotLK release.
Oh da fällt mir ein, ich hatte zwischen drinne noch eins von Logitec, was aber auch nicht gut gehalten hat :/


----------



## ThoWeib (2. November 2010)

Bei mir müssen nur Mäuse dran glauben, die aber in nicht unerheblichen Mengen. Grund: ich habe ein nicht ganz ausgeglichenes Temperament und neige dazu, die Maus (wegen "liegt so gut in der Hand") auch mal als Hiebwerkzeug einzusetzen. Das mögen die irgendwie nicht so...


----------



## Ykon (2. November 2010)

Headset Nr. 1 : Kaputtgerollt
Headset Nr. 2 : Kaputtgerollt
Xbox-Headset: Mein Bruder hat sich auf mich geschmissen, während ich es auf dem Schoß hatte -> totalschaden. Das Headset war aber auch hinne.
Xbox Controller 1: Liegt wahrscheinlich heute noch in Nachbars Garten. Zum Glück wars Sommer und die Fenster weit offen.
Xbox Controller 2: würde da jetzt auch liegen, wenn es kein Kabelcontroller wäre. Also wurds nur am Boden zerschlagen

Meine super Maus von Logitech hält jetzt nun schon seit bisschen mehr als vier Jahren und meine Tastatur ebenso. Bloß Letzteres hat öfters mal Remoulade, Ketchup, Knoblauchsoße und viele weitere Arten von Soßen kennenlernen dürfen. Die wird wohl auch bald zwangsersetzt...verdammte Fruchtfliegen! Ich dachte die mögen nur Früchte!


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (2. November 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> - durch schwitzige Hände aufgeweichtes Schreibtischfunier (scheiß billiger Plastepressspanmüll)



Oh ja. Deswegen habe ich meinen Schreibtisch auch vor etwas mehr als 'nem Jahr entsorgt und mir nen schicken Glastisch dahin gestellt. Den wische ich inzwischen (zwangsweise - wegen Flecken) zwei Mal die Woche ab... sieht noch fast aus wie neu.


----------



## Deanne (2. November 2010)

Generell gehe ich mir meinem PC-Zubehör sehr pfleglich um. Ich esse nicht am Rechner, wische regelmäßig Staub und achte darauf, am Schreibtisch nichts zu verschütten.

Trotzdem gehen meine Headsets regelmäßig zu Bruch. Entweder rolle ich ständig über die Kabel oder das Mikro bricht irgendwann ab. Mein letztes Headset hat recht lange gehalten, aber auch da war irgendwann die Verkleidung vom Mikro kaputt und dann hat es nicht lange gedauert, bis nichts mehr ging. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich das Mikro immer wieder umgeklappt habe, um zu trinken oder das Headset zu verstauen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2010)

3 headsets,1 maus und zwei tastaturen :S


----------



## Ptolemeus (2. November 2010)

2 headsets und ne tastatur


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2010)

Nur eine Maus und ein Headset.


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

"Nur" ein Headset...
R.I.P Medusa NX


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. November 2010)

Einige Headsets, habe die dumme Angewohnheit, immer auf den Kabeln rumzukauen, das Letzte hat 1 Monat gehalten >.<

Btw. weiß jemand, ob man Mäuse reparieren kann? Kann meine rechte Maustaste nur noch beschwerlich drücken, aber ich liebe meine Maus einfach, von daher möchte ich erst versuchen die zu reppen bevor ich mir eine neue zulege


----------



## Bloodletting (2. November 2010)

Mir fehlt da die Auswahl "Gar nichts, ich behandle mein PC wie mein eigenes Kind."


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Ein Logitech G35. Das hat sich aber eher selbst kaputt gemacht. 
Und vorher auch ein paar Billig-Headsets dank Plastikbügeln die bei jedem Windhauch abbrechen.

Jetzt hab ich was ordentliches von beyerdynamic, das ist fast unkaputtbar. 

Ansonsten eigentlich nichts


----------



## Petersburg (2. November 2010)

Ich bin zwar auch ... etwas ... emotional bei manchen spielen wenn man irgendwas zum 7000 mal macht, aber wirklich kaputt hab ich nix gemacht nur die maus hat mal geklemmt und die hülle vom pc ist n bissel kapputt


----------



## Vaishyana (2. November 2010)

Einzig meine Logitech MX518 hatte mal nen Aussetzer von 24 Stunden, als sie auf den Boden gefallen ist. Daraufhin habe ich eine neue gekauft. Am nächsten Tag stellte ich fest, dass sie doch noch funktionierte.


----------



## BlizzLord (3. November 2010)

Hmm nie wirklich kaputt gemacht aber ich drück die Tasten dann immer "etwas" fester. 

Irgendwann komm ich mit der Taste aufm Boden an. :>


----------



## Soramac (3. November 2010)

Headset.. mit dem Stuhl drüber gerollt und yoa. Dann ging's nicht mehr.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2010)

PCs sind bei mir eigentlich immer den Alterstod gestorben, so nach ca 10 Jahren oder so  Nur Grafikkarten musst ich ab und zu ersetzen, weil die den Drang haben, durchzubrennen  Ansonsten Headset geht wohl alle 2 Jahre eins in die Brüche. Seitdem ich angefangen hab die aller billigsten Headsets zu kaufen, lustigerweise wesentlich seltener, als ich noch teurere gekauft habe ^^ Meine Uralt-Tastatur und Uralt-Maus, die ich wohl noch vom vorletzten PC hab, leben heute immernoch, vor allem hat die Tastatur schon mindestens 1 Cola-, 2 Orangensaft- und diverse Wasser-Angriffe überlebt 
Ne externe Festplatte ging leider schon nen Monat drauf, nachdem ich sie gekauft hatte. Weiss bis heute nicht, worans lag... hat von einem Tag auf den nächsten nicht mehr reagiert 
Mein Laptop ist mittlerweile > 4 Jahre alt und läuft erstaunlicherweise immernoch recht gut.

Aber am besten war ein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber von mir. Nachdem in seinem Büro Stromausfall war, ging er einfach mal zum Sicherungskasten, nahm wahllos Sicherungen raus und steckte sie wieder rein (währenddem wir noch am arbeiten waren). Da gabs nen gewaltigen Knall und aus dem Netzteil meines Arbeits-Computers qualmte es abartig. Das Zimmer war voll rauch und ich dacht schon, gleich brennt hier was. Aber nachdems aufgehört hatte zu rauchen und wir das Netzteil ersetzt hatten, ging alles problemlos. Bin heute noch erstaunt, dass der PC das damals so gut überstanden hat. Da sieht man halt, dass im Gegensatz zu den Handies bei den PCs qualitativ hochwertige Ware verbaut wird


----------



## Manoroth (3. November 2010)

aalso fangen wir mal an:

3-4 Snes kontroler bei mario kart etc einfach die steuerkreuze zermurkst

n 64 diverse kontroler bei mario party gekillt (das rumgehebel teils war der tod von unzähligen sticks...^^)

2 mäuse bei diablo 2 tot geklickt

ca 6 head sets mit kabel überrollen gekillt und eines das sehr spektakulär beim headbangen ins aquarium geflogen is (die fische haben vileicht doof geguckt xD)

und eine tasta die kein met mochte (kein geschmack die gute....)


----------



## Gromagus (3. November 2010)

Also bei mir ist bisher nur ein Chip abgeraucht (Billig-Version von AMD glaub ich). Dann hab ich irgendwann entnervt meine kabellose Maus entsorgt, weil die Batterien immer leer waren, wenn die Läden zu hatten (gern auch Punkt 20 Uhr an nem Samstag oder so) und ich nie Ersatz im Haus hatte.

Für die Kabelüberroller: Bei meinem Soundsystem hab ich ein zusätzliches Lautstärkepanel, welches bei mir auf dem Computertisch steht. Dort hab ich sowohl einen Mikro- als auch einen Boxenanschluss dran. Dort stecke ich dann mein Headset rein und lass das Kabel über dem Tisch und unter meiner Tastatur verlaufen. So überleben die Kabel auf nervöses Rumgerolle beim Warten auf den letzten Heiler/Tank vor dem Raid


----------



## Topedope (3. November 2010)

Mir ist bisher zwei mal der W-Lan Empfänger krepiert. Dummerweise derart, das der Rechner mit dem defekten Gerät in einer Hochfahr-Endlosschleife festhing. Hat beim ersten malne Weile gedauert, bis ich den Fehler gefunden habe.

Ansonsten hat bisher nur einmal ne Maus den Geist (mitten im Spiel) aufgegeben. 
Das Headset funktioniert bisher noch, da ich aber auch immer übers Kabel rolle, ist es wohl nur eine frage der Zeit.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (3. November 2010)

/push


----------



## mastergamer (3. November 2010)

Headset, weil Ich zu oft und zu intensiv am Kabel rumgenagt habe.


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2010)

Müsste bei meiner dritten Tastatur sein...eine hab ich wohl kaputtgezockt oder so, war aber auch so ein Billig-Gamingteil von Saitek (Miserable Qualität), die andere hat nen kleineren, aber umso nervigeren Wasserschaden (Leertaste lässt sich gerne bitten), hängt aber immer noch als BIOS-Tastatur am Rechner (PS/2 halt D und jetzt bin ich glücklich und zufrieden mit nem günstigen Logitech-Keyboard. Headsets haben bei mir ungezählte dran glauben müssen, obwohl ich nie ein Headset-Fan war.
Ein Soundsystem ist mir irgendwann kaputtgegangen, war aber zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon 5 Jahre als und war damals wohl das erste 5.1-System für unter 30€ 
Und ein Bildschirm hat irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben...wurde immer dunkler und dunkler und ging regelmäßig aus...war aber auch schon 11 Jahre alt zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Damokles (3. November 2010)

Landeshauptstadt schrieb:


> ... und mir nen schicken Glastisch dahin gestellt. Den wische ich inzwischen (zwangsweise - wegen Flecken) zwei Mal die Woche ab...



Mir juckt es zwar in den Fingern aber da dieses Forum auch minderjährigen zugänglich ist,
frag ich lieber erst gar nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Mir juckt es zwar in den Fingern aber da dieses Forum auch minderjährigen zugänglich ist,
> frag ich lieber erst gar nicht.



Danke Damo, danke


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (3. November 2010)

ohman was ihr alle schon so im arsch bekommen habt xD


----------



## MasterXoX (3. November 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aalso fangen wir mal an:
> und eines das sehr spektakulär beim headbangen ins aquarium geflogen is (die fische haben vileicht doof geguckt xD)




Ha die Vorstellung ist zu geil xD


----------



## Perkone (3. November 2010)

Ist zwar nich mein Fehler, aber: Letztens hat nen Kunde mir n PC gebracht. Das Teil besteht aus nem Sharkoon Rebel9 mit nem dicken Lüfter auf der Oberseite. Und irgendwie hats Kunde zusammengebracht flüssiges Wachs oben reinlaufen zu lassen. Der zugehörige Lüfter hatte dann seinen Spaß mit dem verteilen von dem Wachs.... ma gucken ob da nich was kaputt geworden is


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2010)

Tastatur 2 mal geplättet, sonst ist noch nie was draufgegangen bei mir


----------



## Kurator (3. November 2010)

Der geilste Umfall ist leider nicht mir, sondern einem Freund passiert und dies auch nicht beim Zocken. Er hat Fondue gegessen und musste das Gefäss für den Brennsprit neu auffüllen. Dabei ist halt etwas schief gelaufen, als er es zum Tisch rüber getragen hat. Genau über seinem Laptop hat sich der untere Teil gelöst und ist auf seinem Notebook gelandet. Das Notebook sah danach ziemlich cool aus. Die Temperatur hat nämlich ausgereicht um den Brennsprit zu entzünden und beim Lüfter hat es ne Stichflamme rausgehauen. Das coolste war, dass das Notebook sogar noch halbwegs funktioniert hat, nur hatte die hälfte der Taste Brandblasen und der Bildschirm war auch ziemlich geschwärzt und an einer Stelle war die Transistoren hinüber. Die Versicherung hat das Teil sogar bezahlt, da es noch nicht zu alt wa. :-)

mfg Kurator


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ist zwar nich mein Fehler, aber: Letztens hat nen Kunde mir n PC gebracht. Das Teil besteht aus nem Sharkoon Rebel9 mit nem dicken Lüfter auf der Oberseite. Und irgendwie hats Kunde zusammengebracht flüssiges Wachs oben reinlaufen zu lassen. Der zugehörige Lüfter hatte dann seinen Spaß mit dem verteilen von dem Wachs.... ma gucken ob da nich was kaputt geworden is


Ja wo stellst denn Du Deine Kerzen hin, wenn nicht direkt auf den Lüfter des PCs? Das gibt dann so coole Muster an der Wand, besonders, wenn man verschieden farbene Kerzen nimmt 

OTT: Liebe Kinder, macht das bitte nicht zu Hause nach, das gibt ne Sauerei! Ausserdem müsst Ihr die Sauerei dann putzen und zur Straffe gibts ne Woche nichts Süsses für Euch!


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (5. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja wo stellst denn Du Deine Kerzen hin, wenn nicht direkt auf den Lüfter des PCs? Das gibt dann so coole Muster an der Wand, besonders, wenn man verschieden farbene Kerzen nimmt
> 
> OTT: Liebe Kinder, macht das bitte nicht zu Hause nach, das gibt ne Sauerei! Ausserdem müsst Ihr die Sauerei dann putzen und zur Straffe gibts ne Woche nichts Süsses für Euch!



das ist ja mal geil ^^


----------



## Darussios (7. November 2010)

Bei mir haben zahllose Headsets ins technische Gras gebissen.
Allermeistens die selbe Ursache: Stereo versagt.

Man hört Musik oder sonstwas, denkt sich nix böses und aufeinmal gibt eine der beiden Headsetseiten den Geist auf.
Das zählt für mich als kaputt.
Meine Mutter kriegt dann diese Headsets, der reicht Monosound aber mir nicht


----------



## BlizzLord (7. November 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Bei mir haben zahllose Headsets ins technische Gras gebissen.
> Allermeistens die selbe Ursache: Stereo versagt.
> 
> Man hört Musik oder sonstwas, denkt sich nix böses und aufeinmal gibt eine der beiden Headsetseiten den Geist auf.
> ...



Monosound aus nem 7.1 Headset ist echt unangenehm müsst ihr mal probieren das brummt so "schön" im Ohr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Das einzige, was mir bisher kaputt gegangen ist: Bildschirm und Headset.
Headset: Mit Stuhl drübergefahren >_<
Bildschirm: Komplett ka. Tft- Monitor hat angefangen zu stinken, ZACK war er aus^^


----------



## Ellesmere (8. November 2010)

Externe Festplatte - gestern  

Mein Hund hat sich im Kabel verheddert und die dann vom Tisch gezogen. Jetzt ist se hin ....


----------



## Darussios (9. November 2010)

Was mit der externen Festplatte geschieht ist klar, aber was ist mit dem Hund?


----------

